# batterie capacité dépassée



## tabaluga72 (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir, voilà pendant quelques mois la batterie de mon iBook était à 1 ou 2% de charge, et puis ce soir voilà ce qu'elle décide de me faire, elle est à 100% de charge, avec 10h00 d'autonomie et surtout une capacité grandement dépassé (voir photo). Le truc c'est que cela fait plus de 30 minutes qu'il est allumé, et fonctionne toujours (alors qu'avec les 1à2% de charge, cela durait 10 minutes max)

Quelqu'un a une idée? Elle va pas m'exploser à la gueule?


----------



## Victorum (19 Juillet 2010)

Wouhouhou c'est carrément hyper space.  Je sais qu'apple prévoit une réserve de batterie, au delà de l'extinction, pour rester en veille.  Donc, la batterie "croit" qu'elle est pleine, elle se vide donc jusqu'à le dernière goutte, parce qu'elle ne s'eteint plus au seuil minimum, mais se vide entièrement. Après, je sais pas du tout, sa n'a peut être rien a voir


----------



## Karamazow (21 Juillet 2010)

Perso je pense pour une erreur d'estimation du PMU.   Voici le lien de la procédure à suivre sur les PowerBook et iBook :  http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR  (désolé je ne sais pas comment faire de liens hypertextes avec l'appli mage mobile, là je suis alité à l'hôpital...)


----------



## tabaluga72 (22 Juillet 2010)

Merci 

Je vais aller voir ça.
En fait en ce moment elle me fait des trucs vraiment bizarre, soit elle se charge à 100%, soit elle plafonne à 3%

Elle chauffe pas plus qu'avant, elle est pas enflée ou déformée, bref extérieurement elle est tout à fait normale.

En fait ce qui m'inquiétait c'était la différence énorme entre la capacité originelle et la capacité actuelle : 4400 contre 65000...


----------

